# Gescannte Linienzeichnung glätten?



## jonesd (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Frage in Richtung handgezeichnete Grafik entpixeln:

Ich zeichne hobbymäßig und meine Skizzenbücher sind voll mit abstrakten Bleistiftzeichnungen, die sich allesamt aus Kurven, Kreisen, Teilkreisen, Teilellipsen jeder Art zusammensetzen. Keine Schatten, keine Lichter, nur Linien. 

Ich habe schon lange vor, das alles Mal ins Reine zu zeichnen, bin aber doch zu faul.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das den PC besorgen zu lassen?

Ich besitze Photoshop 7, habe aber noch nicht damit gearbeitet. Falls nötig würde ich auch auf ein anders Programm umsteigen.

Die Zeichnungen sind schon relativ sauber ausgeführt. Das Programm müsste die Linien auf dem gescannten Bild als solche erkennen und glätten.
Oder muß ich das Bild nachzeichnen?
Ich habe leider noch keine Bilddatei, die ich als Beispiel anhängen kann. 

Vielen Dank, Johannes


----------



## McAce (12. Januar 2006)

WEnn du Recht saubere Zeichnunegen hast würde ich die ein
Trace Programm empfehlen. z.B. CorelTrace. Dort hast du die möglichkeit
das Bild Tracen zu lassen sprich der PC wandelt das Bild in ein Vektorbild um
das du dann noch nachbearbeiten kannst. 
Der große Vorteil du kannst dann deine Bilder ohne Qualitätsverlust skalieren.
Zum Beispiel für ein Poster oder sowas ;-)

Ich halte diese Möglichkeit für besser, als daraus ein Pixelbild zu machen.
Vor allem weil du ja schreibst das es Strichzeichnungen sind. 
Bei Schatten und so weiter würde das natürlich anders aussehen.

McAce

PS: ich glaube Illustrator CS2 hat mittlerweile auch diese Funktion. Es gibt aber noch
      mehr Programme die das Können.
      Frag vielleicht mal wegen genauen Infos im Vektor- Programme Forum nach


----------



## jonesd (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo McAce,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Die Sache mit dem vektorisieren klingt interessant. Wenn das gut funktioniert könnte das sein, was ich gesucht habe.
Ich werde mich im Vektor-Forum weiter kundig machen.

Nochmals Danke und Gruß, Johannes


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Januar 2006)

Wenn Du recht gute Ergebnisse mit einem unschlagbaren Preis erhalten möchtest (kostenlos) dann schau Dir mal Inkscape an. Es wurde ein opensource Tracer integriert der überraschend gute Ergebnisse liefert, besonders bei Linienzeichnungen.

http://www.inkscape.org

Beispielbilder eines Tracers:
http://potrace.sourceforge.net/samples.html


----------



## ikon (13. Januar 2006)

Bei Linien, Kurven und Kreisen würde ich es einfach einscannen und in einem Vektorprogramm selbst nachzeichnen. Ist vielleicht etwas Arbeit, aber dafür dürfte man dort die besten Ergebnisse erzielen, da man so die Radien und Linienstärken genau bestimmen kann.

Andere Möglichkeit ohne Vektorprogramm: genau wie oben, allerdings mit Pfaden in PS, dann als PSD mitsamt den Pfaden speichern. Bei Bedarf einfach PSD öffnen, auf gewünschte Grösse bringen, Pfade füllen und als Pixelgrafik, zB. JPG speichern.

mfg,
ikon


----------



## Leola13 (13. Januar 2006)

Hai,

warum hast du die Frage zweimal gepostet ? KLick 

... aber bei den qualitativ hochwertigen Antworten, kannst du ja beide Fragen als erledigt abhaken.  ;-] 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McAce (13. Januar 2006)

Warum er zweimal gepostet hat? Ist doch klar ich habe ihn geraten sein Problem
mit Vektoren zu lösen und das Problem im Vektorforum zu schildern
da er da meiner Meinung nach dort besser aufgehoben ist.

McAce


----------



## Leola13 (13. Januar 2006)

Hai,

sorry, hab ich überlesen.  :-( 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## jonesd (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
danke für eure Antworten!

Also insgesamt wird mir wohl eher vom Vektorisieren abgeraten. Ich habe Inkscape gerade runtergeladen und werde es trotzdem ausprobieren. Ich wende mich evtl. demnächst nochmal mit einem Beispielpic an euch.

Bis dahin danke und Gruß, jonesd


----------



## McAce (14. Januar 2006)

Kein Problem mach das wir warten ;-)


----------

